# Marsbars Journey to the NABBA North West First Timers



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Guys

Having been inspired by the pre comp threads of James L, Luke, Pscarb, Del and Tom B I've decided to do a journal for my prep leading to the NABBA North West First Timers.

The main reason I'm doing the show is to a) set myself a challenge and B) actually see what muscle I really have.

I'm currently weighing in at 17st 7lb @ 5' 11" with bodyfat probably around 20% (james L saw a pic of me at 18 st from a few weeks back and put my bf just over 20% .. thanks James 

Diet wise a typical day will look like this:

1 40g whey in water, 100g oats .. shortly followed by

2 6 eggs (5 white, 1 yolk), 1 banana

3 250g chicken 60g rice

Train - Post w/o 40g whey in water, 60g malto

4 Same as meal 3

5 same as meal 3 + veg

6 250g steak + veg

7 40g whey in water or 6 egg whites

Training is over a 4 way split:

Quads & Hams

Chest & triceps

Delts & Calves

Back & Biceps

Usually do 6-10 working sets for larger bodyparts, and 4-6 for smaller. Reps range from 8-20 depending on the bodypart, I also employ techniques such as rest pause and drop sets when needed.

Have been dieting since 1st Jan and so far so good (LOL after only 4 days). I'm really excited about this challenge and looking forward to seeing what the end result will be. I'm under no illusion re: placing as I am a realist but I do actually feel like I'm aiming towards being a 'proper' bodybuilder now.

Pics will hopefully get posted at the end of Jan when I've shifted a bit more lard.

That's all for now, I'll update next week with a workout.

Cheers


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Best of luck with it mate, it will be good to follow your progress


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Best of luck mate you should draw some great strength from the comments left by others on the thread...


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks kezz and paul .. if I get half the support that the other comp threads get I'll be chuffed


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck, I'll be following it for sure.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

How long until the comp mate?

All the best!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck on your journey marsbar, i'll be tagging along for the ride.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Con .. contest is early May.

Was at a loose end today so decided to do hams and calves as these are a weak point

Lying leg curl 3 work sets

Standing leg curl 2 works sets each leg

Stiff leg deadlift (kept these light as just wanted to stretch my hamstrings out) and did 2 ets of 20 reps

Calf raise x4 with a deep stretch at the end

seated calf raise x2 with a deep stretch at the end

Diet has been okay today but struggled a bit as lots to do with family today, need to get a bit more orgainsed.

Seem to have pulled something in my neck as well which isn't ideal


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

any pics mr marsbar  .... good luck with the comp mate!

ps not of marsbars either!!!...lol


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Shorty .. I'll get some pics up end of jan when I'm a bit leaner.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good stuff, i'll come and support you for that...call into the shop next time your in Town mate

Has your paul competed before?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Marc .. will pop in soon for some more protein powder and maybe a few sachets of that yates pre workout stuff.

Our paul did a show 20 years ago when he was 18 .. he was ripped but only weighed about 10 stone LOL ..


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

ahhh the darkside..im joining myself soon lol.

I can sort you out for all your Tan and Trunks and stuff too.

Has the date been set yet for this? Im supposed to be going away for a weekend in may, so i'll have to try to book my hols around that


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Sunday 11th May at the floral hall, southport.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

BW down to 17st 3lb. Diet going well and haven't found myself craving anything yet but I'm sure this will change as the weeks drag on.

Did legs today and decided to try the much touted staggered leg press so after some light leg ext I did a few warm upsets of normal leg press then switched to staggered with 5 plates per side. All started off swimmingly and at first I didn't see what the fuss was but as the reps hit the high teens I got it. The pump and burn is unreal .. there is no place to hide on these as the muscle is under constant tension. I managed about 25 reps with my right foot leading (higher) then switched over to my left and got about 16. For the next set I led with my left then switched to right when that failed. I did 4 sets in all (2 left leading and 2 right). My quads were very very pumped after these. Moved on to leg ext and could only manage 50k for 15 reps ... did 2 sets then finished off with machine hack squats for 2 sets. Had proper 'bambi' legs after this and it took me lomger than normal to walk backto work. Anticiapte bad DOMS tomorrow. Will deffo be inclding staggered leg press from now on.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Goodluck Mars

I know you have been wanting to do this for a while, so make sure you stick it out.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Best of luck matey.. gotta start my prep thread soon eeekkk!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep it going my friend.

As for sticking to diet when you are on the move, its probably the one thing that is the downfall of competing BBers and I have been there too.

Prep all meals at the start of the day and then take them ALL with you in a cooler. I have many times been thankful I brought that extra meal out after being stuck in stationary traffic on the M25 for 2 hours.

Remember fail to plan.....Plan to fail.

Stay strong

J


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> Sunday 11th May at the floral hall, southport.


Any other info/tickets etc? I think I'll book that off and come and see the show.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Jame s.. I'm usually really good at prepping my food but I need to work on my weekend routine. Hard to do with kids and family commitments but I'll get there 

Leg DOMS today is fairly severe LOL .. quads are sore to the touch and staggered leg press are now a mainstay in my leg routine for the forseeable.

estfna - check out www.nabba.co.uk for more details.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

good luck mate.. We can cry on each others shoulders now when we reach the 8 week Mark LOL!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Luke I'm crying already looking at your pics .. you're in much better nick than me .. I've got some work to do !!!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

my diet starts monday! I'm getting in every cheat I can LOL Sorry can't talk any more the box of thorntons chocolates keeps starting at me.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Still got DOMS in my legs!!!

Back and biceps today. Started off with hammer strength pulldowns for 3 working sets. Every rep started from a dead stop and held in the contracted position, really felt this in my lats. Moved onto rack deadlifts from below the knee. Happy with these haven't done them for a while and managed to work up to 190kg for 2x5 so pleased. Prefer these to regular deads as find I can focus more on my back. Moved onto wide parallel grip cable row for 3 sets ten finsihed off with some light shrugs supersetted with face pulls. The neck problem I've been suffering with seems to have sorted itself as well.

Biceps. Preacher curls for 3 sets, hammer curls for 2 sets and finished off with cable curls. Getting back into the groove after xmas so all is good.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

ok .. not funny now .. still have leg DOMS!!!! Have decided to work arms twice a week in an effort to try and bring them up as they are still lagging. Currently do bicep with back and tri's with chest. Will add biceps in again with hams & calves and triceps in with quads.


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey mate, long time no speak.

I just had a quick read through your journal. all looks well. I look forward to seeing your pics.

Best of luck with it all buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

be carefull you don't overtrain your arms mate...


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Jabsy .. good to hear from youmate. I'll drop you a PM.

Paul - will do .. not going to go crazy on volume but I think a few weeks of extra work may help bring them up.


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

No problem mate, i tried sending you a message but you need 50 posts for pm access.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

best of luck mate. plan to compete myself at some point, and reading threads like this is an inspiration.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

weighed in at 17st 3lb today. Not lost anything on the scales but the mirror says otherwise. Have felt a bit under the weather the past few days as though I was getting the flu but it hasn't gotten any worse. Should've trained on saturday but decided to rest and train today. did hams, calves and biceps today. Started off with lying leg curls then onto standing then onto SLDL but I only came up to just past my knee to keep tension on my hams. Will alternate these with deep light stretching sldls. For biceps I just did standing d'bell curl and cable curl, really focussed on supinating my bicep at the top. Didn't get much of a pump today but I'm putting that down to not feeling well. Quads and triceps tomorrow .. staggered leg press here I come


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Weighed in at 16st 13lb today .. can't remember the last time I was this light!!!

Quads and triceps today .. staggered leg press for 4 sets (oh the pain!!!!), 2 sets of leg ext and 2 sets of hacks (1 heavy and 1 20 repper). Tried James L's trick of pausing at the bottom and it does make the movement much harder. Great pump in my quads 

For triceps I did 3 sets of straight bar pushdowns and 3 sets of rope pushdowns really squeezing my triceps. Have decided to do arms twice a week 1 week then once the next to minimise the chance of overtraining.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good going mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Get some pics up mate.

I'll PM you back when I hit 50 posts.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

wes .. will get some pics up at the end of the month.


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Top man. Your PM's got me intrigued so expect a barrage of questions. Already taken your advice and trying to do what you suggested.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Wes

Have you read my PM then?


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah mate. Read it and requested a change. A bit of naivety on my part I think. It's the other part thats got me interested, because if I know you, we're going training.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Back and biceps today

Started off with rack DL from below the knee and worked up to 200kg for 2 heavy sets. then onto hammer pulldown for 3 sets, these felt hard after the dl. Then cable row iwth a parallel grip for 3 sets really squeezing my lats. Finished off with shrugs supersetted with face pulls. Biceps was preacher curls for 3 sets and 2 sets of cable curls. Was weird today as I was fired up for my workout but when I got there everything was an effort and I struggled a bit to 'feel' my muscles and get a decent pump. Didn't weigh myself today as I'm going to try and stick to once a week but I was relatively happy with what I saw in the mirror (even though I feel like a twig!!!!!!!)


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Chest delts and triceps tonight and did:

Incline Smith Bench

Dips

Flyes

Seated press

Cable laterals

Rear laterals

Overhead extension

Close grip lockouts

All done for 3-4 sets and finished in 50 mins. Felt much better today, finished with a good pump. Hit a few poses in the changing room afterwards and pleased with how its going.

Diet is spot on, managing to get all of my meals in and haven't been tempted to cheat at all so far.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi marsbar, haven't posted since the 5th, had a read mate, sounding good, can't wait to feel like a twig at 16+ lol, keep it mate it WILL happen.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Mars .. dieting is a reality check as to how big you actually are versus how big you think you are.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

tell me about it, lol


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Kezz .. at least your still massive though!!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone suffer with bad breath whilst dieting? My missus says my breath has gone really bad since I started dieting?

Oh yeah .. all still going okay .. had a bit of a cheat last night in the form of a small portion of some fried rice and noodles with my chicken and few drinks but didn't go overboard. It was quite hard watching the kids eat a huuuuge box of toffee popcorn though 

I am finding (or rather the wife is) finding some great ways to spice up my food. She's come up with a great spicy tomato sauce using chopped tomatoes, chilli and a few other things.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Tip for spicing up bland food mate.

Nando's sauce from supermarket. NOT THE MARINADE THOUGH.

Its got something like 3g of carbs, virtually zero fat per 100g and you only need a little to spice up loads of chicken. ( i put about 30g on 2kg of skinless / boneless breasts).

Good luck for the show by the way, dieting myself


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Ta mate.

Couldn't get to the gym today so had to train at my dads garage. Did hams, calves and forearms .. hard to get a pump cos it was soooo cold but a decent workout all in all.

Am finding that I'm holding a lot of water by the time I go to bed despite drinking 5+ lts of water a day. Guy helping me with my prep told me not to worry but I just hate that watery feeling.

Quads tomorrow and I'll weigh myself.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Ian how the chuff do you train legs at bodypower and manage them stairs, i went there the other day after a leg sesision, i forgot how bad they where i was waddling down like john wayne took me about 5 minutes to get down them


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

with great difficulty LOL. You really take your life in your hands!! To put into context for those reading .. my gym is in an old warehouse and is reached by an old, steep spiral staircase with very narrow steps.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Did quads and delts today .. I did train delts on friday but did them today as I'll be pressed for time the rest of the week. Saying that though I managed to do both bodyparts in 45 mins  Tried out a trial sample of UK muscle Nitro Pump pre w/o mix today. I liked it, gave me a good solid pump. Weighing in around 16st 11lb today so weight still coming down. Tonight was also the first night I still felt hungry after a meal (steak and potatoes) so I had 60g oats and that did the trick.

Todays workout went as follows:

Staggered leg press 4 sets (pain) !!!

Leg ext 2 sets then a drop set

Hack squat 1 heavy set then a 20 rep set, each rep pasued at the bottom and not locked out at the top.

Had wobbly legs after this. Then onto delts:

Cable laterals 2x triple drop set

Seated press 4 sets

Rear laterals 2 sets

Was totally spent after this and felt a bit lightheaded. Good workout though, increased weight and/or reps on all exercises.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

> my gym is in an old warehouse and is reached by an old, steep spiral staircase with very narrow steps.


The mill in middleton? The friggin hand rail fell out in my hands before when i was leaving after a legs sess with wes!

If it is the power mill you train at mate me and wes are in there saturday if your about.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Its in Liverpool mate, called bodypower


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

ahh right. The warehouse / stair case rang a bell, my mistake.

Sounds very simlar setup though.

Leaking roof? damp up walls? year round air con in the form of smashed windows? LMFAO!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

That sounds exactly like our gym LOL. Iron .. do you train with wes then?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I will be full time once I move to Manc in the summer ( we will both be signing up to ninepacks gym, it sounds awesome) but for now I just pop down about once a month. We both train using same style and both have same goals so will work well.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

chest and triceps today .. and I felt fcuked!!! I felt as weak as kitten. I also seem to have a niggle in my left elbow. So todays workout consisted of inc bench straight into flyes straight inot hammer chest press. Just did 10 reps per set keeping the same weight and did about 6 cycles. Did a few sets of hammer dips and pushdowns to finish. The lower carbs seem to be affecting me more as time goes on and I really wasn't happy with todays workout. Had a chat with the guy helping me with my prep and he's advised I bump my carbs up in the morning (as I usually train at lunchtime) and drop them off a bit in the evening.

People are starting to notice the weight loss now, especially in my face


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice work re weight loss.

How many carbs you getting in ED?

Oh you have PM too bud!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Carbs are probably around 300g per day. I'm fairly sensitive to carbs and have a sedentary job so I'm keeping them on the low side.

PM answered


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Got weighed this morning .. 16st 9lb !!!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

You fatty  has your diet changed from your 1st post, or are you sticking to it religiously, what you doing about cheat measl/days are you having any of them


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya cheeky get!!! I've dropped a stone and a half so far.

Diet is pretty much the same cept carbs are higher in the morn and dropped a bit in the evening. I have a cheat on a saturday but this usually just takes the form of a few glasses of wine.

Other than that I've stuck to my diet religiously which I'm rather proud of


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done big man, are you using any eph or anything


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Cracking workout today - Back and biceps

Rack deadlifts . managed 2x5 with 212kg and then a set of 17 with 150k 

Then did hammer rows x3, wide grip cable row x2 and finished with shrug/face pull supersets x2

Bicep were 4 sets of preacher curl and 3 sets of pinwheel curls.

Pleased with how I looked today .. I seem to be coming in nicely though still someways to go.


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello mate, are you going to stick pics up of your progress? or do i have to wait to see the competition ones?


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

Id like to see some pics too please


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm planning on getting some pics up in the next week or so.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just take some today cos we all want to see your progress!!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Kezz .. nah .. you'll just have to wait


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Hams and calves last night .. di dlying leg curl, standing leg curl and a ton of calf raises ending in a drop set from 6 plates per side down to 1 .. calves were very very pumped.

Chest and triceps today: Incline smith .. finding these hard to progress ...never been a great bencher but struggle on these ..really feel them in my chest though. Then did cable flyes ..find these put much less stress on my biceps and I can contract my chest hard at the top, finished off with a few sets of hammer dips. Triceps were quite pumped already so just finished them off with some pushdowns.

Condition is slightly better .. think I am expecting too much too soon though .. will be pleased when my abs start to come through more clearly.

Hamstrings are improving .. pleased with this as they were very weak and I've worked hard to bring them up (still not great though).

Am working away tomorrow so will be doing legs in muscleworks in London .. great gym (I'm actually turining down an all expenses paid night at the groucho club to go and train and then eat chicken on my own in a hotel room ;(.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just read your journal mate good luck with diet and you've picked a cracking show for your first event. I did this one two years ago in the first timers an d it was a thorougly enjoyable day. Dale, and props for refusing an all expenses paid night out it looks like you've got the will power to breeze this diet!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

cheers dale


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Can I ask, what are the prices at Bodypower and the crowd? Is it a normal or BB-ing gym? Interested in moving maybe at the end of summer and it sounds alright.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

how'd you get on in MW pal?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Been working away for the past two days in London. Managed to stick to my diet okay .. carbs were quite low as I was limited by what I could get in the supermarket but I managed ot get loads of good protein in so that was okay. Trained at Muscleworks last night .. did legs. Workout was okay but I was quite tired as I'd only had a few hours sleep the night before and then worked all day .. good DOMS in my legs today so I must have trained reasonably hard. There were some proper beasts training there .. I felt really small and in **** condition as some of these boys looked very good. If I worked in London full time th sis where I would train and I'll certainly make this a regular visit whenever I'm down there .. it is a proper bodybuilders gym. Got talking to the owner Sav afterwards after he heard I was from liverpool. He is a really nice guy, made me feel very welcome.

estfna Bodypower is £3.50 for non menber £2.50 for members. The crowd is mixed .. few bb'ers, students and keep fitters.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hell yeah, my training stepped up about 4 levels since joining there last year.

Its home to some beasts in there mate!

Sav's a funny guy, hes either in a deadly serious mood or hes taknig the **** out of everyone that comes in. Very good atmosphere in there, i love it! The dude on the counter in the mornings is a top bloke too.

looking forward to hopefully meeting ya next time mate. Be lucky.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

4 weeks in .. 15 to go


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

This is just before I started dieting .. hope you can see a differemce (for the better) pic quality is crap cos they're taken off my phone


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

That waistline is definately coming in mate. Also your delts look alot tighter. Plenty of time left too bud so you look on track to me, Dale


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks dale .. just worried that I'll have nothing left when I've dieted down!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

It's hard mate it's a mental game. All I can say is at the moment in my current off season I am about 16st 7lbs and when I last competeted I was around 13 st (pics in avatar!) And beleive me i look way bigger at 13 stone than at 16st once the shirt comes off mate and i'm sure there are alot on here who are the same. Dale


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good so far, can tell the weight is shifting especially where the delts meet the traps and the waistline. Keep going and get some more pics (front) up!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Plenty of beef there, good shoulders and traps, you will look great once dieted down !!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Ta lads.

Another clean days eating nailed. Got some waxy maize starch today for my pwo shake .. it has quite a weird texture but I've heard good things about it so I'll give it a shot.

Nailed shoulders and biceps today.. had loads of energy and smashed through my workout. No training now until Monday .. just nice clean food


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Your waist is coming in for sure! You can also see more detail through your traps.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Mars - WMS is so easy to consume, I love it.

Don't worry about the size loss.. I'm in exactly the same boat. A mate of mine came into the gym and looked bigger than me in his T-shirt. Then after training we were both stood next to each other in the changing rooms, shirts off.. I looked a hell of alot bigger.

I'm waiting for the [email protected] comments! lol


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

mg: changing room gayness 

Only kidding mate. Your right, who cares what you look like in a t, its once its off that counts in this game.

Nice work Mars mate, keep pluggin :lift:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Down to around 16st 7lb. Had a low carb day on sat and by early evening it was hard going .. I felt really hungry .. drank a lot of water and that helped a bit. Bumped the carbs up yesterday and there was a noticeable difference this morning .. felt much tighter. Did back and biceps today - hammer pulldown, hammer low row, shrugs and face pulls .. had a great pump after these but it went really quickly???? For biceps I did preacher curls and pinwheel curls and I couldn't feel my biceps at all even though I was really controlling the reps and contracting my biceps??

Another good days eating nailed so far:

Meal 1 50g whey in water

Meal 2 6 eggs (2 whole) and 80g oats in water

Meal 3 250g beef and 50g basmati rice

Pre wo - NO p/wo drink and 3 eph

PW 40g whey and 40g WMS in water

Meal 4 250g turkey 40g basmati

Meal 5 Prawn and veg stir fry

taht's it so far .. will probably have prawn and veg again for meal 6 then some whey just before bed.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

congrats on the progress bro thats some tasty fat loss.those delts look pretty good too.keep up the good work inspirational!!!!

tyr not to take luke up on his changing rooms escapades(bless him)


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Ta mate.

Have felt really tired today and very skinny. Feel like things aren't happening fast enough having seen the condition that Luke is in already is both motivating but also slightly depressing as I realise how far I've got to go even to look like that. Nonetheless onwards and upwards. Nice DOMS in my lats and biceps today.

Trained hams and calves today .. had a long day at work and even though I don't do a manual job it is mentally tiring. Had a good workout though. I've re-structured my training so its roughly 2 on 2 off (Mon/Tues - Thurs/Fri) so this week it will look like back and bi on Monday, hams and calves tues, chest and triceps thurs, quads fri, shoulders next monday and so on .. allows me to work a five day split but has some extra recovery time added in. this will change if work pressures mean I might not be able to train on a given day.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol mate my head was all over the place the last 2 days. Dietings not fun.

Hang in there, dont lose it and keep pluggin. You'll get there mate.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Marsbar mate, you are doing a much longer diet therefore you have alot more time. I started my diet alot leaner than you so my conditioning was bound to come up faster. Don't let it de-motivate you, you are doing well. I know what you mean about feeling skinny though.. My trousers are bloody falling off me and my T-shirts don't have that nice tight fit anymore LOL! Stay focused mate and keep composed.. Stay 100% strict, enjoy feeling hungry and realise what a beast you'll be in the coming weeks. You have already made progress in the photos you posted.

Luke


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate keep focused, there are plenty of people on here that will help you out if you get stuck


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

cheers for the encouragement lads .. I am 100% focussed and committed. and really lucky that my wife is very supportive. I guess I just didn't realise how much it would mess with my head. The mad thing is I look better with my shirt off even though I look smaller in clothes and I am going to try and stay lean year round now.

Ordered some green tea extract today to help with the weight loss. Diet has been good again today and I've caned the water .. 6ltrs so far .. will try and get 1 more in before I go to bed. Chest and triceps tomorrow


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good job mate. I had a great chest and tricep session today.. Going to ache tomorrow!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Front pic from today


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good mate, lots of meat on the chest and shoulders.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheers dmcc

Chest and triceps yesterday .. kicked off with 3 work sets of 45 degree incline cable flyes .. really like these .. good hard contraction at the top, then onto 3 sets of incline smith with a few rest pause reps at the end of each set (actuallly got more reps than I do when I have these first in my w/o) then 2 sets of hammer dips with two drops on thelast set. triceps was 2 sets of incline tricep ext, 2 sets of v bar pushdown and 2 sets of rope pushdowns.

Quads today. Started with leg press and after a few warm ups I did a set with my feet at the edge of the platform - 10 secs rest - a set with my feet in normal position - 10 second rest - a set with my feet together. This was brutal .. only managed two of these. Then onto leg ext - 2 sets with two drops on the last then finished with 2 sets of hack .. paused at the bottom of each rep .. legs were very very pumped. Struggled to get down the stairs after my workout and walked back to work like a newborn lamb. Feeling good at the moment ... nailing my diet with no real issues.

I'll have a few drinks tonight as a cheat


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice nips!!!

Looking good mate those serious workouts you paul devises look like there working...keep up the good work man, we'll have to meet up for a workout soon


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

leave my nips alone!!!

paul doesn't devise my workouts (tho he did tell me about those leg presses).

workout would be good but you're in the shop all week aren't you?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

unfortunatly most days im stuck in there, i train at nights too, im off the gym in a mo actually......i'll be takin a few weeks off...in a few weeks so we'll sort something out then if you fancy it


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

sound .. you can kick my **** then cos i'll be proper skinny LOL. how you getting on with that stuff?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

lol...good i think, havent put any weight on, defo stronger though, i suppose it early days yet though


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking big there mate. Going to shape up nicely.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

delts today .. 4 sets of seated machine press ..few rest pauses and drop sets. Cable laterals .. did these leaning over to the side doing the lifting to really isolate. Did 1 straight set of these then on my second set did 2 drops. Finished off with rear laterals supersetted with upright rows. Did some light biceps work to finish (doing arms twice a week at the mo).

The lad who's helping me is getting a look at me tomorrow to assess where I'm it .. fingers crossed I'm on track.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just noticed this thread, im a bit late to follow it but better late than never. You should be able to make it in time mate, you have a solid chest and nice delts by looks of things.

The show is on 25th of may, the ukbff north west warrington at par hall?

I will see you there mate, quite possibly we will compete against each other. I am either gonna do the first timers, or the intermediate over 80's...and if i dont do that, i'll still go up to watch So either way i will be there anywhere.

Hope your training and diet goes well, dont be disheartened AT ALL by what appears to be the lack of fat your losing because thats what happens at the start of any diet when you have high bodyfat. You'll get the initial 2-4 weeks where you see rapid weightloss and visibly more definition and then it seems to stop completely (except weight keeps dropping), until about week 9...come week 9 youll look leaner and this will be gradual until week 12-13 or so, then in the final few weeks all the fat from the stubborn areas will go aswell and the skin gets thinner.

Thats the way my body works and how friends of mine who compete works aswell. Just stick with it mate, your goal is to stand on that stage looking the best you can look, if you know you look the best you can then youve done your job.

Train hard, diet harder, take care.

Edit: I cant believe how thick i am, i couldnt even see 'NABBA' written at the top of the thread lol, theres me harping on about ukbff and its a different federation lol. I wont be competing but i might be in crowd...either way, hope your prep goes well.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Brit. The show is May 11th at Southport, there's no NABBA show on the 25th. If you're in the first timers at southport then I'm standing as far away from you as possible .. I don't wanna look like a swimmer LOL! Best of luck with your diet .. judging by the pics I've seen of you you'll be in excellent shape on the day. If you are in southport come and say hello 

Anyway .. the guy who's helping me out had a look at me today and says I'm on track and estimates 2-2.5 stone still to go. Most bodyparts are ok sizewise but need to bring my arms up (so any tips for adding size fast to arms please post!!!!) This would put me at around 14 stone on stage. Things will be kicked up a notch now and a few things will be added to help speed up the fat loss. I've decided that if I'm good shape for the NW I'll stay on my diet and do the Pendle Valley show a week or two later. Am starting to be pleased with how I'm coming in and am excited about the changes yet to come. Stickin to my diet is proving relatively easy and I get a perverse sense of satisfaction from being so rigid with it.

Trained hams, claves and light triceps today. Started off with Romanian DL a la James L and Nytol .. managed 180k for 2x5 then 140k x10 .. v pleased with this, then did single leg leg curls. Calves was standing calf raise at three different heights for 10 reps at each height (1 set is 30 reps). Triceps was close grip pushdown supersetted with rope pushdowns .. very slow and strict with a hard contraction .. did 3 lots of these and my tricpes blew up. Day off tomorrow then back and heavy biceps on thursday.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Brit .. just saw you were referring to a UKBFF show .. I'm competing with NABBA mate.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> Brit .. just saw you were referring to a UKBFF show .. I'm competing with NABBA mate.


I know mate lol, i edited my post, for some reason i didnt see the big capital bold letters at the top which clearly says NABBA and not UKBFF lol.

Id like to say i'll blame my diet for my confusion, but im only 2 weeks in so cant use that excuse yet lol, i just saw something that wasnt there lol.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Things still motoring along .. waking up a bit tighter every day. Starting to think about the other areas I need to address now such as poing music, routine and shaving. I'm going to start shaving soon as I'm prone to ingrown hairs so I want to make sure my skin is as clear as possible by the time the show comes around.

Picked up my application form for the show the other day .. feels very very real now but I can't wait. Will be having a planned cheat tonight by way of a few drinks but other than that diet has been very clean.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

any more pics?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

more pics soon .. bought a new digital camera today. have also decided on this as my posing music






and have cobbled together a routine as well


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I personally wouldn't go with that tune as I feel it's a tad bit slow. It's personal preference though and you may pull it off nicely. I have been advised to keep it upbeat. Great song though.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Good choice if your looking for a slowish song. As long as you keep the movement from pose to pose slow and powerful and on a beat measurement it will look great.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Luke .. I think my physique will be more suited to something slower .. I think its the mass monsters who can only get away with upbeat. Plus I've been inspired by watching bob paris and frank zane pose .. I like their style so I'm going for something like that. I've worked out a rough routine and it flows quite well and gives me time to think about which pose i need to hit next. What are you posing to?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Back shot 12 weeks out (taken off my phone so quality isn't great)










Better pics to follow when I can figure out my new digi camera


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Definate changes, very nice taper coming on.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

still plugging away ..doing 30 mins steady cardio per day plus about another 30 mins walking to and from the station each day. Weight is down to around 16st 2lb first thing in the morning. Aiming to make significant changes in the next 7 weeks so I don't have to hammer it last minute get in shape.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Under 16 stone first thing in the morning .. woohooo .. I'm so happy .. this represents a good milestone for me.

Did quads today and had a crackin workout .. kept the intensity high and was done inside 35 minutes. Loving wide/med/narrow stance leg press .. the burn off these is unreal.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

well done, i'll be coming along to southport to watch, keep us updated


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What's going on then mate? how you coping? Updates! no posts in ages.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Rest assured Ian (my bro) is doing well he's down to 15st 11 and is starting to come in nicely.

Paul.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Marsbar! Where are you mate!! We need an update!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Luke

Quick update as I don't have net access at the mo and I wanted a break from the board as I was finding it a distraction tbh. All good, coming in nicely and am on track for the show, everything starting to come through and am very pleased. Diet not a problem, even having to eat a lot of white fish isn't too bad.

Cheers


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent and good to hear. Get some shots up mate when you can.

Glad it's all going well. Keep strong.


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

am iright in thinking that dennis wolf is a guest poser ,how does he get these people last year it was phil probably the dorian link anyway where in the north west are u from


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Marsbar it has been ages mate. This thread really has no purpose if you're not updating it! How are we supposed to follow your prep! Come on mate get on it!! I wanna see some photos 

Update us dude.


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

been following the thread... best of luck to you! I'm sure you will do good


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

2 weeks, come on, we need an update!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry guys I still don't have any regular 'net access at the mo so hard for me to update regularly. Prep is going well, am 6 weeks out. Everything is coming through nicely and I'm confident I'll be ready on time. Got about 10lbs to shift which should see me compete around 14st 7lb.

Diet is fairly low on carbs with protein coming mainly from egg whites and steamed fish, not using much protein powder, using whole foods instead about 300g - 350g protein per day. Carbs are coming from oats and basmati rice around 15og carbs per day.

Cardio is done daily for 45mins. Strength is okay .. managed 200kg x 5 deadlifts the other day but got told off for lifting heavy so close to my show 

Estfna, you still thinking of coming to Bodypower? Lot of improvements being made to the gym you should come along.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I was talking to your paul about you the other day mars, he said you where looking in very good condition, get some new pics up soon as mate, i should be at the show cheering you on all being well


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> sorry guys I still don't have any regular 'net access at the mo so hard for me to update regularly. Prep is going well, am 6 weeks out. Everything is coming through nicely and I'm confident I'll be ready on time. Got about 10lbs to shift which should see me compete around 14st 7lb.
> 
> Diet is fairly low on carbs with protein coming mainly from egg whites and steamed fish, not using much protein powder, using whole foods instead about 300g - 350g protein per day. Carbs are coming from oats and basmati rice around 15og carbs per day.
> 
> ...


I am, went to have a look around there and a gym called Powerhaus a few weeks ago. Not had another chance to get down. Powerhaus is closer, but BP is better imo, just seems a better crowd and more equipment, and it's got lighting. Got talking to a black lad who was training there, can't remember his name, said he was in prep for a comp soon. I think I'll come down one day this week, maybe legs on Wed. Them stairs are scary though, would have to bounce down on me **** after a leg day.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

gd that you have stuck to it keep it goin


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

any update? I know you have no access mate but I'm sure there is a way.

Seems a waste of a sticky to be honest.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> any update? I know you have no access mate but I'm sure there is a way.
> 
> Seems a waste of a sticky to be honest.


second that,

we need some updates are u still doing the show mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

come on Mars lad get some pics up!¬!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

If the lad can't always get internet access, he can't get internet access. He did state earlier in the thread that it's not 'readily' available for him.

On a side note; where the fcuk are you mate!? lol

:biggrin:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

he's in the gym and hasnt got time for all this T'internet nonsense...i'll try to get in touch with him for some sexy pics and updates


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

? internet nonsence? Jesus... touchy! I thought the point of starting a thread was to update it so people like me who are interested in his progress can follow it?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone really care that much...?

I mean we've had calls of its a waste of a sticky, it should be updated more etc

Who cares really...?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

true, good shout.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I spoke to him today in the gym. He's now weighing 14'10 and is coming along fine. He said he has had alot to do lately. He's looking good and is still on low carbs. Apparently his strength is down a bit because of it. No cheat meals as of yet either and not missing them. 3 weeks out from show on 11th May.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

T&S and Luke yr exactly right .. who cares. Sorry if my lack of 'net access combined with having to look after my family and prep for my show has stopped me from updating my thread when no one is really ****d.

So .. mods please delete this thread as its a waste of a stickie.

Thanks


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i personally think the thread has been a good read for me has i do my cardio at 3.45 each morn and like jamess it puts my hour in , stick in marsbar i hope to meet you at the n/west , so plz dont delete it

f*** me it must be good you have got me saying plz ,lol lol

:lift:

CHEM


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Massive difference there mate well done

? internet nonsence? Jesus... touchy! I thought the point of starting a thread was to update it so people like me who are interested in his progress can follow it?

That was said Tongue in cheek luke, and not touchy at all


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

good 

excellent progress mate, alot leaner!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey very nice another fat boy to lean story like my journal PMSL


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks gys .. LOL @ Con .. too true mate  worth it though .. can't believe what a fat t**t I was. Getting leaner and tighter every day .. good job really as my show is in 13 days!!!!!!!!!!!

Marc .. are you going the NW?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

As long as my missus dosent drop a young un i'll be there, she's been getting practice contractions all week so i think he's coming early...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

my missus is due same day has n\west aswell , she is coming with me so if she goes into labour the new mini chem will be born in southport lol


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll bring mine along then, we can compare lat width and then can compare circumference...or whatever they compare belly size in lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

your lookin well mars mate, done an excellent job there


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking very sharp there mate.

Your back looks so much wider with less fat.

Good job.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

last leg w/o yesterday .. also upped water intake and added in vit c . woke up this morning with some nice veins running through my lower abs and up through my intercostals


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

very nice mate. really coming into shape now. hope to see you in their soon for a chat but my car is fooked so i'm on the bus atm so i get there when i get there haha.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Back is looking good! Best of luck with the comp.


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing progress mate! Very well done!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys .. bought my posing trunks today. Knew they would be small but .. damn .. they're small. Need to shift some weight off my a**. I go tto meet genesis as well 

Vit C and increased water intake taking effect know .. numerous trips to the toilet and noticeable improvement in legs. Dropped cardio back to a 45 min session first thing in the morning.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Get used to the trips to the toilet mate. The final carb up is the worst.. I was p!ssing all day and all night literally every 15 minutes LOL


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

every 15 minutes!!! good job I'm not in work LOL


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

feel on my a**e today and can't stop thinking about nice food


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Think about how much "nice food" you can eat after your show. I just crave things like LOADS oats and whey! I love feeling full from eating oats..


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I would kill for a bowl of oats and choc whey at the minute .. but am on low carbs.

I've got a list of nice things I'm gonna eat when this is done .. the list gets bigger every day LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just found this thread.

Didnt read it all but did look at all the pics.

Big big improvement there.

Although I like that song you selected, I am not so sure that would be an upbeat song to pose to.

When is the comp?

And, No mods will delete this thread


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Bloody hell mate...what a difference!!!!!

You look in cracking shap Mars. All the best with the comp, give em hell!!!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

hackskii .. thanks mate. I chose that song because it is slow and I want to do a slow classical style routine .. I don't have the mass to carry off an upbeat tune. The comp is in 8 days time :0

Jabs .. really good to hear from you mate. hows things with you?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Marsbar said:


> hackskii .. thanks mate. I chose that song because it is slow and I want to do a slow classical style routine .. I don't have the mass to carry off an upbeat tune. The comp is in 8 days time :0
> 
> Jabs .. really good to hear from you mate. hows things with you?


Not too bad, knee was totally acting up like I was a 90 year old man then all of a sudden (and handfull's of anti-inflammatory drugs later) it is not as bad anymore.

It started feeling better so I was stretching it out and then it would put me back by two weeks....lol

I honestly feel the GH is helping too. 

Anyway, those pics were a big diffrence.

I could see some frusteration when you asked to delete the thread, but sadly that comes with the dieting territory.

Stay strong mate, this whole experiance is a good one for you.

Id say you were doing just fine.

I am going to have to go back and do some reading.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good to finally meet you this week Mars, i'll be at southport cheering you on if all goes to plan mate


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Bodyweight down to 13st 10lb... I literally can't remember ever being this light .. but it freaks me out how much better I look with my shirt now. The guy helping me had a look at me today and said I need to get my legs a bit drier but other than that I'm looking well. Start carbing up on thursday and finish work the same day .. I intend to do nothing other than eat carbs, practice my posing routine and fill out nicely (hopefully).

Last workout tomorrow .... will do back and some arms.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Last day of carb deletion today .. thank god! I feel so dopey its unreal .. even thinking takes lots of effort. Carb starts tomorrow and I'll restrict my fluids as well. Did my last workout back and arms workout today .. mainly supersets just to deplete the last bits. Was very pleased with my condtion after my w/o today .. nice and dry .. just need to fill out now. Having issues with my posing routine as I just can't settle on what to do .. being carb depleted doesn't help


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

can't wait for this show mate. what's happening about your tan?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

will get tanned up just before I go on stage


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

soooooo tired today .. not sure why as I'm carbing up but I am really knackered .. I even went back to bed for 2 hours this afternoon and I'm still tired.


----------



## The Mad Rapper (Apr 29, 2008)

You've made brilliant progress Mars. I wish you the best of luck, keep going fella!


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

Almost there buddy!!!!

I look forward to seeing your comp pics mate, you have done yourself proud before you even step on stage.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just a quick word to say best of luck this weekend. Sorry I haven't been contributing much but I have always kept a look in.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marsbar good luck for this weekend mate i will be in the crowd cheering you on mate


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheers guys .. will try my hardest to get some pics up before sunday but if I don't I will deffo get my show pics up. Weighed in at 13st 6lb this morning .. which really shocked me but I'm looking sharper by the day and the guy helping me seems really happy with where I'm at with my condition. Just need to stick to the path .. I keep telling myself only 2 days to go (even though I've already started thinking about next year lOL)!!!! Feel slightly less tired today and have had a few naps but energy levels are picking up a bit thank god.

Need to work more on my posing routine so thats my plan for tonight.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

quick update. I didn't place in what was a very hard lineup. Was made up to get the first call out against the lads who ended up making up the Top 5. There were some excellent physiques and some big lumps so I did feel a bit small but I was pleased with my condition. It was an amazing experience and I will be back bigger and better next year .. I learnt so much about how my body reacts to things hat in itself made it a worthwhile experience. Didn't get many photos but I did get some taken by a professional photgrapher backstage so I'll post those up when I get them.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well done matey , hope u had a great day


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Must have been a good lineup for you not to place with that back of yours.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks mate. There were some serious lumps competing. I would advise anyone to give it a crack though .. it was a briliant feeling being on stage .. hard work though .. I was gasping for air after my I did my individual routine.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

So whats your plan now do a rebound and go for a show next year or try a few more this year?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it was a good show, massive lineup in the 1st timers!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

wogi .. hoping to do the pendle valley on sat then a rebound to set me up for next year  will do a more aggressive carb up for the pendle as I was a bit flat yesterday and couldn't really get a pump. didn't want to overdo the carbs in case I spilt over ut I think I could've taken more in .. but its all a learning process.

Kezz .. tell me about it! I was #59 in the first timers.. posed to the song 'Apologise'.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that walter omalley is a bloody star, 70 years old and still on stage, top bloke!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> wogi .. hoping to do the pendle valley on sat then a rebound to set me up for next year  will do a more aggressive carb up for the pendle as I was a bit flat yesterday and couldn't really get a pump. didn't want to overdo the carbs in case I spilt over ut I think I could've taken more in .. but its all a learning process.
> 
> Kezz .. tell me about it! I was #59 in the first timers.. posed to the song 'Apologise'.


Sounds like a plan. :rockon:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you doing the warrington show mars??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mars,

Only just read this thread but well done on shifting that weight and by the looks of your back shots you should of come in higher. Intresting read for me as looking to compete for the first time soon aswell.

Try and get some pics of from the show soon as Im very intrested to see how you went on stage at as you only put a few pics up throughout the thread.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done Mars - will be good to see your backstage pics.

First timers is a strange class - sometimes they really do look like first timers, other times it can look like a decent Misters lineup.

Are you planning any other shows in the next few weeks?

K


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheers lads .. doing the Pendle Valley next sat then thats it for this year. Change of plan for this week in that I'll keep carbs pretty high all week and drink right up to the night before the show. Had a ton of carbs since last night and haven't spilt over woth water.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

You got any pics from the show to go up?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I took a few in the garden this morning .. I'll try and get them up later.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pics ready to go up mate???


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done mate, i know how you feel. iv done 2 shows in past 2 wks, placed in one, got demolished in another where the guys should of been going for class 2, 3 etc. Bloody huge guys, but this is how we learn.

I tried a carb up for my first show, and a sugar load for the 2nd, came in sweet first show, came in watery for 2nd show. So now i know how my body reacts you can learn from this and take it to your next show.

Yeah what sort of rebound you doing??

Geo.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Geo .. I think I just needed more carbs in the run up to the show .. I was dry on show day but just fdidn't feel full enough. Gonna cut my carbs a bit tues/weds this week then ramp them up for thurs/fri. I'm also gonna keep fluids high until friday then cut them back. I cut them back from 3 days out for the NW and I don't think that helped me (not that it would have helped that much as I was still too small at the end of teh day). Not decided on the rebound but it won't be anything fancy.


----------



## yiddo (Mar 29, 2006)

Well done on getting up there and doing it m8! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I kept my fluids high until the night before the show. drank litres saturday up until 8pm then sipped water until I went on stage the next day. I even sipped when I woke for a wee LOL


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey mate, well done on competing! Nev mind bout the placing because you will fill out for the next show, by the looks of the competitor list you were up in a very large line up aswell!

The main thing is that your in the best condition of your life and now can look forward to a great summer

But when is the pendle that you want to do? How many weeks to go?

Have you got any pix of the event mate, i cant find any pics anywhere of it.

Well done mate, take care.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Brit .. thanks mate. Placing would've been an added bonus .. I did the show to prove to myself (and a few other people) that I could and that is victory enough for me

The Pendle is this coming saturday 17th May so only a few days to go. No pics of the NW as far as I know. I'm trying to upload my posing routine vid but photobucket is taking ages grrrr!!!!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Impromptu pic from today .. can't get photobucket to upload any more


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

well done, you looked good up there but it was a massive class, it's just about who turns up on the day.



Kezz said:


> that walter omalley is a bloody star, 70 years old and still on stage, top bloke!!


he was brilliant, needed help getting up and down and still had a decent physique for anyone especially his age.

also the guy with no legs was amazing.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW What a transformation from the start of your diet. MASSIVE well done.

Just a bit of advice. You weren't undercarbed (you'd be suprised how little you really need) you were under watered. Keep loading the water right up to the night before and the result is full bursting muscles as its the water that gives you the pump, not the carbs directly.

I dont want to interfer but reducing water before a show is not only dangerous but a very old fashioned way esp if you used diuretics (not sure if you did)

Whatever tho you look great and that in itself is a huge achievement.

Best of luck

J


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks James .. yeah I don't think restricting fluids worked that well for me and I did use something to help with water loss which would've flattened me out. This time it will just be lots of water and vit c until friday evening. How many carbs would you advise for my carb up?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You look good mate, should dry out nicely for your next show if you don't stop water so early. I think it would be hard for James to advise you on how many carbs to take in as he doesn't know how you respond! I recon you should continue water until the night before your show then just sip up until you get on stage.

On the saturday I drank just over 8 litres up until about 8pm.. I then sipped on water and had some dry white wine at 11pm then went to bed. When I woke up for the toilet I had a sip of water. It worked really well and I came in alot better than when I cut water out at 6pm sat evening before the UKBFF.. I came in fuller and in better condition!


----------



## Jenko (May 4, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me asking, but i'm new to this, its my first post! Just interested re the water intake a couple of days prior to a show, is that standard water you are suggesting to drink lots of or distilled/purified water?

ps I am finding this and other threads very interesting and motivating.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Luke .. Paul S has very kindly put something together for me for the run up to the show 

Jenko .. I just drank tap water mainly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marsbar said:


> Jenko .. I just drank tap water mainly


not this week though mate  evian water all the way


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

okay paul


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Quick vid .. I'm third from the left (the smallest one)


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

nice one mate good job


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Pic from the show kindly taken by Headzman


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing showing for me


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

xx


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

good photo, sorry i couldn't get none.

am off the gym, toodles. haha


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Pic taken today 2 days out from my next show


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Pic taken today 2 days out from my next show


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

You look brilliant mate, no doubt.

But you need to bin those green under crackers..... :whistling:

Seriously though, you did a fantastic job and should be well chuffed with yourself.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done, mate, good luck for the next one...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

his 2nd show is today isn't it? i assume he would be novice class? any idea how things went for him?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Did Pendle Valley 1st Timers yesterday .. was much happier with my condition. I came in much bigger and fuller than last week. I really must thank Paul Scarborough for this as I turned to him for advice at the last minute and he very kindly put a plan together for me at ridiculously short notice (less than 24 hours)and it worked a treat (was enjoyable to .. he had me eating pizza the night before the show) so many thanks Paul your help was very much appreciated. If anyone is looking for advice on how to prep for a show then go to Paul . he really does know his stuff.

I reckon I just missed out on the Top 3 but like the NW it was a hard clas with some great physiques. The camaraderie backstage was second to none with everyone wishing each other good luck. I've been bitten by the competitive bug now and the plan is to try and get some good clean size on to have a crack at the novice class next year. I've a had little binge but back to clean eating tomorrow then start my rebound at the end of the month

I had my 3 kids along to the Pendle show (we actually made a weekend of it and camped on fri/sat night in Skipton) and the feeling of being on stage and hearing my kids shout 'go dad!!" and then wearing my runners up medal afterwards was awesome beyond belief. I think I've even converted the wife into a contest prep guru as she's now talking about 'what we're going to do for the novices next year". I've been really lucky to have such a supportive family and I've tried had to make sure I haven't neglected my duties as a husband and father. So thanks for following this thread but for now this chapter is closed.

P.S. Jabsy .. you need to get yourself into a show mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the pleasure was mine Ian i am glad you looked your best for your family, it melts me everytime my little girl shouts out my name at shows.....a supportive family is the most important part of a prep you are very lucky to have one mate.....

let me know next year if you need some help....


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Paul


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Good going Mars - that back pic looks good, mate.

Kudos to Paul S too - he's busy prepping himself but always seems to have time to help board members.

Great effort, both.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking at some of your pictures mate you have done really well mate come a long way well done


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

congrats ian, hope to see you down the gym very soon for a chat, don't know if you've been in yet, but downstairs has been opened into a bit of a cafe. i heard brad was competing any idea how he did? what about paul, did he do it?


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on how to work me Lats today in the gym if it was you.

Haven't done a back workout on decent machines in well over a year.

Good luck on any future competitions you do aswell.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well done mate just caught up with your thread now good for

you

you have done yourself proud


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

estfna .. I was back in yesterday doing legs .. no rest for the wicked LOL. Downstairs looks boss... D has done a brilliant job turning things round.. the gym can only go from strength to strength now. Brad got 3rd in the juniors at the Pendle but he only decided to do the show the night before and he was 2.5st up on the NW. He looked like the side of a house when he walked on stage and dwarfed teh other two lads but he wasn't as sharp .. saying that though I had him 2nd. Paul didn't do it .. think he's taking this year out to get some size on cos he's got a massive frame to fill. How's your training going? Are you in the gym tomorrow?

C12AIG .. haha yeah that was me mate.. next time your in and I'm there come and say hello or if you need any advice feel free to ask. Are you training there regularly now?

Greg .. thanks mate .. your time will come... just rest up for now


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> estfna .. I was back in yesterday doing legs .. no rest for the wicked LOL. Downstairs looks boss... D has done a brilliant job turning things round.. the gym can only go from strength to strength now. Brad got 3rd in the juniors at the Pendle but he only decided to do the show the night before and he was 2.5st up on the NW. He looked like the side of a house when he walked on stage and dwarfed teh other two lads but he wasn't as sharp .. saying that though I had him 2nd. Paul didn't do it .. think he's taking this year out to get some size on cos he's got a massive frame to fill. How's your training going? Are you in the gym tomorrow?
> 
> I'm on a 4-day split, tomorrow is off. I've been going in later around 6-7pm this last week because of college work. Deadlines and that. I think whenever I'm in town and need something to eat I'll be going round the gym, proper bodybuilding menu now, need more women in though it's still only really lads, not much to look at haha. Training is fine mate, been switching a few things around, mainly my leg w/o, pre-exhausting now with extensions because straight to squatting/press really destroys my knee's. Also in the process of overhauling my diet, I didn't have the time to get 8 meals a day, I'm working from a base of 6 at the minute. If your in Thursday and Friday I'll try getting down around 12-1 if that's still your training time.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah I'll be in around that time on friday


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> I had my 3 kids along to the Pendle show (we actually made a weekend of it and camped on fri/sat night in Skipton) and the feeling of being on stage and hearing my kids shout 'go dad!!" and then wearing my runners up medal afterwards was awesome beyond belief. I think I've even converted the wife into a contest prep guru as she's now talking about 'what we're going to do for the novices next year". I've been really lucky to have such a supportive family and I've tried had to make sure I haven't neglected my duties as a husband and father. So thanks for following this thread but for now this chapter is closed.


Awesome comments about the family. Nice one.

That sort of thing could inspire me to compete! :wink:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Stow. we were laughing after the show saying that in a few years I'll be doing the over 40's, my daughters will be doing the figure classes and my lad will be doing the juniors LOL


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Marsbar said:


> estfna .. I was back in yesterday doing legs .. no rest for the wicked LOL. Downstairs looks boss... D has done a brilliant job turning things round.. the gym can only go from strength to strength now. Brad got 3rd in the juniors at the Pendle but he only decided to do the show the night before and he was 2.5st up on the NW. He looked like the side of a house when he walked on stage and dwarfed teh other two lads but he wasn't as sharp .. saying that though I had him 2nd. Paul didn't do it .. think he's taking this year out to get some size on cos he's got a massive frame to fill. How's your training going? Are you in the gym tomorrow?
> 
> C12AIG .. haha yeah that was me mate.. next time your in and I'm there come and say hello or if you need any advice feel free to ask. Are you training there regularly now?
> 
> Greg .. thanks mate .. your time will come... just rest up for now


Yer I'm trainin regulary at Darrens now.

Been ill the past two days tho, but went before to work Chest and had an absolute crap workout.

Suppose i'll pick up next couple days tho. I'll say ello if I see ya in the gym speak soon.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done mate what a massive change this gives me more motivation to stick to my cut i have just started mine and am very similar to you when you statred yours iam close to 19st and 23%bf i will keep refering to this for motivation and guidance


----------

